# Community > Volunteers >  Welcome to the volly room

## sako75

Spanners has set this area up for the volunteers to talk about what they do, the highlights of the organization you belong to, the experiences you have had, show off, support each other and general chit chat. 

All volunteers are welcome whether it be Fire, Ambo, SAR, Meals on Wheels etc. No seniority, no rank.

Please respect peoples right to privacy by not releasing confidential information or photos.

Non volunteers are also welcome to contribute

----------


## sako75

Training photo from a few years ago (only one in my Photobucket)

----------


## Dougie

I'm a volunteer tart, though!  :Grin: 

Rural fire, NZ Cadet Forces, Canine Friends therapy dog handler....

----------


## Splash

hibiscus rescue two visits the pub.

----------


## Gapped axe

I've already posted my last 2 weeks in another thread.

 Rural fire volley 27yrs, Fire Chief/Rural Fire Officer 16yrs
Fish/ Game Ranger 16yrs
Maritime Officer 24yrs
Rural Support Co-coordinator 24yr
Emergency Medic team 10yrs
1st1XV coach 2yrs
Justice of the Peace 5yrs
Celebrant ( I work for free) 4yrs
Coast guard search advisor, Police Diver, Civil defence the list sadly does go on for quite a bit longer. Anyway the point is yes I'm a volley why, because if we didn't do it who would. I've certainly have made a lot of friends, have had fun, have had sad times and rewarding times. 
Biggest achievement: getting my kids to follow in my footsteps. Son Rural fire Crew leader and Life guard, Daughter rural fire Volley

----------


## ebf

Did 5 years of volunteer ambulance back in South Africa, got up Intermediate Life Support, and Basic Medical Rescue (spreaders, jaws, steep slope)

In NZ I am currently doing shifts at Citizens Advice Bureau, as well as ranger / cruise ship tour guide / operations for a fenced conservation sanctuary.

----------


## Maca49

Pretty lame for me 16 years as an unpaid trustee of a Credit Union, motto was " people helping people"

----------


## Gapped axe

It doesn't matter what you do as long as you do community penance of some form and help people. I also do CAB working as a JP . Your not a Hero just someone who gives a Fcuk (sorry) not quite becoming of me

----------


## Maca49

I don't know where you find the time, was a Lion in my early years, good for a young bloke, but changed today I think

----------


## Nibblet

Geez now I feel even lazier. Will have to look into getting amongst it.

Kudos to you all for the work you do.

----------


## Pengy

SAR on coromandel for about 3 1/2 years. 
Yes it is a pain in the butt when your phone goes at 2am cos some pig hunter/tramper or whatever has come unstuck, but i love it. Great way to learn new skls while putting something back into your comunity. We get stuff all call outs compared to some groups so it can be hard to stay focused

----------


## Splash

The old hibiscus rescue one

----------


## 7mmsaum

F&G ranger 10yrs
Events coordinator and life skills coach for 11-19yr olds (school/group camps) 25yrs
Ambo now for 12 yrs mostly Motorsport events

----------


## Bonecrusher

Rugby referee,  :Wink:  You learn some good skills as a referee -_how to make decisions under pressure resolving conflict_ 
My wife is a volly with St Johns tends to do one 12hr night shift pe week

----------


## sako75

She may as well start to learn the trade

----------

